# Aftermarket headunit issues after installation in '02 Audi A4



## greenraVR6 (Mar 10, 2008)

So I just bought a pretty sweet '02 1.8t avant last weekend and thought I would simply install my double din Pioneer dvd player in it. Not so simple is the conclusion I've come to. It has the Audi Symphony deck and Bose amplified speakers. Found that I have to run a switched 12V+ from the fuse panel to the headunit so I did that and it's working normal with the ignition. Sounds good but I have 2 issues:

When I turn the car on or off there is a very loud popping noise from the speakers. Also does this when switching sources or settings on the headunit. It's very annoying and must be remedied. I've read about a few different possible solutions including relays or resistors inline between the remote wire from the deck and amp, additional grounds on the rca's (it's all hooked up using the harness adapter with front/rear rca's), or some kind of inline rca filter. I'm sure there are others who have run into this problem, so which of these was the solution??

And secondly I noticed I have no sound from the rear tweeters. I honestly did not notice if they were working or not with the factory headunit, but they are for sure not working now. Ideas on where to start looking for problems?

Thanks for any and all help with this :beer:


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

greenraVR6 said:


> So I just bought a pretty sweet '02 1.8t avant last weekend and thought I would simply install my double din Pioneer dvd player in it. Not so simple is the conclusion I've come to. It has the Audi Symphony deck and Bose amplified speakers. Found that I have to run a switched 12V+ from the fuse panel to the headunit so I did that and it's working normal with the ignition. Sounds good but I have 2 issues:
> 
> When I turn the car on or off there is a very loud popping noise from the speakers. Also does this when switching sources or settings on the headunit. It's very annoying and must be remedied. I've read about a few different possible solutions including relays or resistors inline between the remote wire from the deck and amp, additional grounds on the rca's (it's all hooked up using the harness adapter with front/rear rca's), or some kind of inline rca filter. I'm sure there are others who have run into this problem, so which of these was the solution??
> 
> ...


ISVE61 use it instead of using the red rca adapter harness (if you used it). It will eliminate the pop. Common issue on the early 00 Audi's w/ Bose. The newer ones don't have that issue.


----------



## greenraVR6 (Mar 10, 2008)

Went to a local stereo shop where my buddy works and we ended up putting in 2 inline RCA ground loop isolators and that got rid of my popping problem. The lack of rear tweets was just a setting on the deck, so all is well now


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

greenraVR6 said:


> Went to a local stereo shop where my buddy works and we ended up putting in 2 inline RCA ground loop isolators and that got rid of my popping problem. The lack of rear tweets was just a setting on the deck, so all is well now


....bandaid, not fixing the actual issue.


----------



## greenraVR6 (Mar 10, 2008)

NFrazier said:


> ....bandaid, not fixing the actual issue.


Please explain...if it got rid of the problem I was having, how did it not fix the issue? How or why is that other box any better if the end result will be the same?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

greenraVR6 said:


> Please explain...if it got rid of the problem I was having, how did it not fix the issue? How or why is that other box any better if the end result will be the same?


The isve61 is a line level controller designed to properly interface w common ground systems. It allows you to properly set the input sensitivity for your oem Bose system. A ground loop isolator just adds an addition ground to mask the underlying issue. I never sell a ground loop isolator as ANYTHING that requires a ground loop isolator is an installation/component interfacing issue (used on amps when a new/better ground reference is needed, etc.) anyone that knows car electronics, like actually knows it not just a trunk monkey, knows that GLIs are sinply band aids for the underlying issue. Will it work? Yes. Would I do it that way, nope, not at all.


----------



## bert06040 (Feb 10, 2011)

*'05 passat monsoon*

Ok so I own an '05 passat with the monsoon HU and the monsoon amp in the trunk. Today I was ready to install an aftermarket pioneer HU but after reading up on the monsoon/aftermarket swap I am having second thoughts. Basically, I am not a bass head. I just want a nice HU with an ipod USB slot.....plus, my monsoon ate my red hot chili peppers cd.  So I want to swap out the HU but after reading that the factory amp is 8 channels I am left wondering if the factory HU has 8 channel outputs as well. I'm no stereo genius but I know that the aftermarket only has 4 channel outputs- FL, FR, RL, and RR. Is this something I should be concerned with? Also I have alpine type-r speakers to put in the door panels, with the tweeter built in, will these function properly with the amp? Also, what the hell is the K-line? Is this something I should be concerned with? :facepalm:


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

bert06040 said:


> Ok so I own an '05 passat with the monsoon HU and the monsoon amp in the trunk. Today I was ready to install an aftermarket pioneer HU but after reading up on the monsoon/aftermarket swap I am having second thoughts. Basically, I am not a bass head. I just want a nice HU with an ipod USB slot.....plus, my monsoon ate my red hot chili peppers cd.  So I want to swap out the HU but after reading that the factory amp is 8 channels I am left wondering if the factory HU has 8 channel outputs as well. I'm no stereo genius but I know that the aftermarket only has 4 channel outputs- FL, FR, RL, and RR. Is this something I should be concerned with? Also I have alpine type-r speakers to put in the door panels, with the tweeter built in, will these function properly with the amp? Also, what the hell is the K-line? Is this something I should be concerned with? :facepalm:


Unless someone was wrong with the factory amplifier it's nothing to worry about. The amplifier is signal sensing turn on - that is when the amplifier senses vAC from the stereo, it turns on and reproduces the audio. Coming from the back of the radio to the Monsoon amplifier is 4 sets of speakers wires for FR, FL, RR, RL (4 channels). Once at the amplifier the wires are divided into the 8 channels you speak of. I noticed that you are within the same region as I am. We are offering installation specials if you're interested. Feel free to contact me via PM.


----------



## bert06040 (Feb 10, 2011)

I appreciate the assistance. Right now I'm just considering swapping out the HU. Maybe later on in the future I'll consider adding all the bells and whistles. One other question though, whats the deal with the k-line? Also, the alpine speakers I own are not like the factory composites and run on 4 ohms. Are these compatible with the monsoon amp or should I leave the speakers alone until I decide to do a complete swap? Thanks.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

bert06040 said:


> I appreciate the assistance. Right now I'm just considering swapping out the HU. Maybe later on in the future I'll consider adding all the bells and whistles. One other question though, whats the deal with the k-line? Also, the alpine speakers I own are not like the factory composites and run on 4 ohms. Are these compatible with the monsoon amp or should I leave the speakers alone until I decide to do a complete swap? Thanks.


the k line is a data line that goes to the factory radio. just dont hook up any blue wire thats coming from the wiring harness u buy that plugs into the factory harness and u'll be good.

Running the alpines are going to be fine. To be hones though, if u have the monsoon system they will probably sound better then the alpine's unless your factory speakers are shot.


----------



## bert06040 (Feb 10, 2011)

so i just came across a link that broke down the whole k-line thing. http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/aftermarket-radio.html and it states that the k-line was used up until '02. after that, vw used a can+/can- set-up. whatever that means. LOL.


----------



## bert06040 (Feb 10, 2011)

fyi, mine is an '05


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

bert06040 said:


> fyi, mine is an '05


03+ uses the CAN high and CAN low for data transmission.


----------

